# Pandora now on Tivo-HD (not premier)



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

I just noticed a message saying I now have Pandora available on my Tivo premier.

But my tivo is not a premier it is a Tivo-HD

I went through the setup and IT WORKS!

:up:


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Me too!!!


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

Me three! I was surprised to find it works on my Series 3 (with the OLED screen), since I thought Pandora would only be available on TiVo Premiere.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I got it all configured and attached to my Pandora account, and I can choose a station, but nothing plays. It just sits there.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Mars Rocket said:


> I got it all configured and attached to my Pandora account, and I can choose a station, but nothing plays. It just sits there.


Try turning your TV off and on. Occasionally when switching video formats, my TV loses audio and needs a little kickstart.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Works pretty well on the TivoHD - had the chance to play around with this a little last night. Search is a bit slow, but once playing everything worked as expected. Very nice, Tivo.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

The UI on Pandora is very nice. Why the rest of the S3 UI wasn't ungraded to this look is beyond me. It never had to be as fancy or Flash like Premiere's just a basic screen menu update. Going back to the blurry "upverted" & stretched S2 menu's is painful!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I know have Pandora on 4 devices in my AV rack. 

A Panansonic DMP BD605 Blu-ray player
A Onkyo TX NR807 Reciever
A Series 3 TiVo
A TiVo HD
Of these the Series 3 TiVo is the best over all. It is easier and faster to access Pandora than the others and has as good or better UI. The TiVo HD is a close second.

Good Job TiVo!


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> I know have Pandora on 4 devices in my AV rack.
> 
> A Panansonic DMP BD605 Blu-ray player
> A Onkyo TX NR807 Reciever
> ...


I am just curious what the UI looks like on the S3. Is it that much different than the Tivo HD?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ajayabb said:


> I am just curious what the UI looks like on the S3. Is it that much different than the Tivo HD?


UI appears to be the same. The TiVo S3 got the node for being the best because it moves through menus slightly faster than the TiVo HD.

Thanks,


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

WHAT!!!! I guess I need to mess around on my HD. I deleted the message with the thought, now if I could get my stupid cable company to cough up two more cable cards.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Pandora is working fine on my Tivo HD now.  Metallica is in my house.


----------



## plumeria (Jun 14, 2005)

I launched Pandora which worked fine but it appears to have killed the recording that was going on at the time on my Series 3. I discovered that hours later when it came time to sit down and watch the HD show - I only got the first few minutes.

I would have hoped Tivo had tested this basic use-case before launch... (or maybe it is just me). I'll try again tonight in case it was just an initial setup issue.

peter


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

One of my HDs worked fine with pandora.

The other doesn't work at all for me. I entered the magic number on the pandora website and linked it to my pandora account. Three times. The HD keeps asking me to enter the number..


----------



## DanielJackson (Feb 22, 2009)

atmuscarella said:


> I know have Pandora on 4 devices in my AV rack.
> 
> A Panansonic DMP BD605 Blu-ray player
> A Onkyo TX NR807 Reciever
> ...


Agreed - I have the same Blu-Ray player. Very nice job Tivo!


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

Does anyone know if pandora will play commercials like the web based one does now?


----------



## jmoline (Sep 14, 2009)

I went to the Pandora site and noticed they offer a subscription with a higher bandwidth than the standard free version. The offer says it will eliminate ads and allow more skips. Anybobdy know which version we have. By the way, I'm listening now, on a S3 hooked to my stereo and it is sounds very good.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Got the message on both of my S3's and easily got both configured once I figured out that you had to login with an account after you enter the code on the Pandora site. That's what I get for not reading carefully even though it's pretty obvious.

Only tried it briefly but seems to work very well and the sound was decent through teh home theater system. I've never tried Pandora before but pretty nice. I am curious as to why there don't appear to be any ads on the TiVo version since I assume they need to make money somehow.

Scott


----------



## pdgraham (Jan 12, 2007)

I love it.

One of the best moves TIVO has made in a while.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Well done, TiVo!!


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

jmoline said:


> I went to the Pandora site and noticed they offer a subscription with a higher bandwidth than the standard free version. The offer says it will eliminate ads and allow more skips. Anybobdy know which version we have. By the way, I'm listening now, on a S3 hooked to my stereo and it is sounds very good.


I think you will eliminate ads and get more skips, but you won't get the higher bitstream (192) because that is only on the web. I have always thought the regular (128) stream sounds very good on all devices I have tried.


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

Martin Tupper said:


> Well done, TiVo!!


Sounds great! I can't wait to try it out. I hope that it works a lot better than Rhapsody which has been there for a couple years and has never worked well at all.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Mars Rocket said:


> I got it all configured and attached to my Pandora account, and I can choose a station, but nothing plays. It just sits there.


Have you reached your monthly maximum? I don't even recall what it is for the free basic service, 40 hours a month maybe, and I have never reached it.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

pdgraham said:


> I love it.
> 
> One of the best moves TIVO has made in a while.


It works great in my opinion. I have been using it for a while with a Blu-ray player which worked fine as well so the value is not much for me personally but who knows if I will always have a Blu-ray player with this capability connected in each system so it is welcomed redundancy for me.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I will reach my monthly maximum if it exists on the Tivo service because I am listening to Blue Grass right now. It is now my background music rather than MSNBC and CNN. Nice to take a vacation from politics. I have seen or heard no ads and have had no real problems with skipping. Maybe skipping depends on your WiFi and mine is pretty good because I probably am the only person on Cable internet for half a mile.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

lordargent said:


> Does anyone know if pandora will play commercials like the web based one does now?


had it on for 5 hours last night. No commercials came up. So don't know for sure, but doesn't seem like it. well, at least audible one, tv was in the other room from where i was sitting.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder what the timeout value is if you leave it up and running forever, and whether it's unlimited to use on a Tivo. On a PC it will timeout if you don't interact with the app every once in a while.


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think the 40 hour limit applies to devices, only PCs. Back when I was streaming daily, I used up my 40 PC hours quickly, but was still able to stream using my Samsung Blu-Ray player. I assume this is still true with the Tivo.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

jgantert said:


> I don't think the 40 hour limit applies to devices, only PCs. Back when I was streaming daily, I used up my 40 PC hours quickly, but was still able to stream using my Samsung Blu-Ray player. I assume this is still true with the Tivo.


Did you have two accounts, one for the PC, one for the Blu-ray player? I could find nothing indicating free Pandora radio is unlimited on non-PC players. Unlimited wouldn't make much sense because Pandora must pay royalties on each song but some business models for these internet companies make no sense to me. I did see that mobile devices are unlimited but there may a revenue stream for Pandora associated with those. As far as I know, TiVo nor Samsung pays Pandora anything for monthly usage.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

deandashl said:


> The UI on Pandora is very nice. Why the rest of the S3 UI wasn't ungraded to this look is beyond me. It never had to be as fancy or Flash like Premiere's just a basic screen menu update. Going back to the blurry "upverted" & stretched S2 menu's is painful!


*It's DAMN NEAR PERFECT!*

On my S3 OLED it worked fine, other than the usual lagginess when using the text entry matrix.

FINALLY! TIVO GOT THE UI right! Thumbs up, thumbs down, add more ..."Press Info for why this was selected." It goes into screen saver mode with the album art.

THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORK TIVO GURUS! :up::up::up:

I'll be using this a lot while I work.


----------



## razmaspaz (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anyone know how to turn of the Pro Logic Sound for Good Old Stereo?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

An excellent addition. :up: Now I don't have to fire up our Mac Mini to listen. 

I do have two "wishlist" items:

1. Crossfade. Works beautifully with our Sonos system.

2. Visualization screen (similar to iTunes Visualizer). Would look awesome on our large plasma!

Thanks TiVo!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

razmaspaz said:


> Does anyone know how to turn of the Pro Logic Sound for Good Old Stereo?


I change our Integra (Onkyo) receiver's output to "All Channel Stereo" while Pandora's playing.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

This was activated last night on our TivoHD's. I set it up to connect to my existing Pandora account, and have been listening for about 20 minutes now.

I'm -very- impressed with the implementation of the UI! There was a break in the music for a second or so when it went from the menu screen to the screen saver, but I can live with that.

It is nice to hear the Pandora music through my receiver and decent speakers instead of from my MacBook Pro speakers.

John


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

My main S3 stopped responding with the NP list to kmttg ...and Pandora is running.

I'm hoping this is a not a sign that Pandora takes up too much CPU for other tasks to work.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JohnnyO said:


> ...It is nice to hear the Pandora music through my receiver and decent speakers instead of from my MacBook Pro speakers.


Ummm... your Macbook Pro has digital optical out in the headphone jack. I was listening to Pandora with Pandora Boy with a mini-TOSlink cable running to my AV receiver.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

netringer said:


> Ummm... your Macbook Pro has digital optical out in the headphone jack. I was listing to Pandora with Pandora Boy with a mini-TOSlink cable running to my AV receiver.


Sure, my Mac could connect to my AV system, but my MacBook Pro goes to work with me every day, and connecting and disconnecting cables gets annoying after a while. So when I've listened to Pandora on a portable device, it has always been with mediocre speakers.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I am very happy to have Pandora on my TiVoHD. The UI looks great. Does what it needs to do. And when I started playing one of my stations, the song started almost immediately. Noticeably faster than my laptop or EVO. I already had it on my Samsung TV and Bluray player but rarely used them.

Now that I have Pandora available with me wherever I go and on the gadgets I use the most (on my EVO 4G, laptop PC and TiVo) I am much more likely to upgrade to the Pandora One that I was a few months ago.

Great job TiVo. This one is a home run! The only thing that would make it a grand slam would be the ability to see and rate songs that have recently been played like you can on the web version.



Chris Gerhard said:


> I did see that mobile devices are unlimited but there may a revenue stream for Pandora associated with those


Where did you see this? If that's the case, I am going to listen to Pandora a LOT more.


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Did you have two accounts, one for the PC, one for the Blu-ray player? I could find nothing indicating free Pandora radio is unlimited on non-PC players. Unlimited wouldn't make much sense because Pandora must pay royalties on each song but some business models for these internet companies make no sense to me. I did see that mobile devices are unlimited but there may a revenue stream for Pandora associated with those. As far as I know, TiVo nor Samsung pays Pandora anything for monthly usage.


Nope, just one account. I can confirm Pandora on Tivo is unlimited as well. I was listening for hours last night. Right now I just logged onto my account on the PC, and it says I still have 39 of 40 hours remaining.


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like the Tivo interface has a limit of 5 skips per channel per hour. I was trying to setup a new channel (based on Muse), and I guess I was giving too many thumbs down per hour.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

jgantert said:


> Nope, just one account. I can confirm Pandora on Tivo is unlimited as well. I was listening for hours last night. Right now I just logged onto my account on the PC, and it says I still have 39 of 40 hours remaining.


Unlimited use is good to know, I won't use Pandora on a PC since I still don't have one connected to an audio system. I will use it with Blu-ray players and my TiVos however. I would expect that the unlimited aspect of the free service will have to end at some future date, it has to be a money loser. I recall reading Pandora pays twice the royalty rate of standard radio stations.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I didn't realize there was a limit on devices. Before Tivo offered this service I had planned on putting my iPhone on a stereo dock and use it as my background music. I will use my Tivo and TV instead.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I did see that mobile devices are unlimited but there may a revenue stream for Pandora associated with those.


I don't think that applies to mobile devices that are using wifi. For instance, I listened to Pandora for a few hours using my EVO and the wifi. My usage meter on my account has been decreased by about that amount.

Does anyone know how often the usage data is updated on the Pandora site?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Nicely Done Tivo..thanks*


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Does anyone know how often the usage data is updated on the Pandora site?


On the PC, it is updated in real time.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

jgantert said:


> On the PC, it is updated in real time.


Do you know if that is only if you are listening on the PC? I might have to see if I can listen on my TiVo or phone and keep an eye on the meter.


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Do you know if that is only if you are listening on the PC? I might have to see if I can listen on my TiVo or phone and keep an eye on the meter.


Not sure. You could bring up the PC client, pause it, then bring up the account details and see if it changes as you use the phone. Does the phone count towards the 40 hour limit?


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

netringer said:


> My main S3 stopped responding with the NP list to kmttg ...and Pandora is running.
> 
> I'm hoping this is a not a sign that Pandora takes up too much CPU for other tasks to work.


It does appear to be a much more costly app than I would have expected. I was doing a pyTiVo transfer while listening to Pandora, and the transfer was taking way longer than normal. I haven't run significant testing, but my initial gut feel is that I was getting at best half the transfer speed I normally get. This is on a 100 Mbit/s wired connection.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

This may be more a function of Tivo's S3 CPU limitations than bandwidth. I wonder if any Premier owners have noticed problems while trying to run PyTivo or KmTTG in concert with Pandora


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

jgantert said:


> Looks like the Tivo interface has a limit of 5 skips per channel per hour. I was trying to setup a new channel (based on Muse), and I guess I was giving too many thumbs down per hour.


You can get around the skip limit by leaving the app and restarting it. At least it worked for me on my tivoHD.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Hawkeye22 said:


> You can get around the skip limit by leaving the app and restarting it. At least it worked for me on my tivoHD.


Quickist way: Live TV, Left arrow.


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

Hawkeye22 said:


> You can get around the skip limit by leaving the app and restarting it. At least it worked for me on my tivoHD.


Thanks for the heads up.  Normally it's not an issue, but when learning a new station, that comes in handy!!!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I played around with this a little too and it was kinda cool. I'm not sure how it makes sense to offer this for free, but I set up Pandora on my blu-ray player and iPod too. :up:


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

I love having Pandora on Tivo but it is only showing 5 of my stations and I have several stations on my Pandora account. I think I have at least 10 stations on Pandora. Is anyone else missing some of their stations? I am running on the Series 3 Tivo and I am just using the basic Pandora account and not the Pandora One account.


----------



## longball07 (May 28, 2009)

has anyone figured out how to start the screensaver without waiting for it to start? I rate songs and it stops the screen saver, would love to be able to rate a song and then hit a button for the screen saver to start again


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

jgantert said:


> Not sure. You could bring up the PC client, pause it, then bring up the account details and see if it changes as you use the phone. Does the phone count towards the 40 hour limit?


That's what I was talking about. From what I can determine, listening on my phone (either via wifi or 3G) did not count towards my free Pandora hours. I left it on for a few hours on wifi and at least 2 hours on the 3G with no change in the meter. Listening on the PC did reduce my alotted time.

I haven't tried the same experiment with the TiVo yet.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I ran the TiVo version of Pandora today for at least two hours and had no change in my free Pandora hours.

That makes it pretty clear to me. I'm going to be listening to Pandora a whole lot more and won't be listening to Pandora on my PC unless it's the only choice available.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

longball07 said:


> has anyone figured out how to start the screensaver without waiting for it to start? I rate songs and it stops the screen saver, would love to be able to rate a song and then hit a button for the screen saver to start again


+1

I have a few stations that I am still tweeking which means I am rating songs frequently. This resets the screensaver timing. Not good for my plasma TV. I'd love to be able to turn on the screensaver manually.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> +1
> 
> I have a few stations that I am still tweeking which means I am rating songs frequently. This resets the screensaver timing. Not good for my plasma TV. I'd love to be able to turn on the screensaver manually.


+2!


----------



## kf6bbl (May 22, 2006)

Does anyone else notice that the audio level when using the Pandora app is way too high? It's noticeably louder than any of the TV shows or sounds effects, or other apps like youtube. I have the TV turned down to one notch above 0 just to get a 'easy listening' level.

Output via analog stereo, btw


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

W


kf6bbl said:


> Does anyone else notice that the audio level when using the Pandora app is way too high? It's noticeably louder than any of the TV shows or sounds effects, or other apps like youtube. I have the TV turned down to one notch above 0 just to get a 'easy listening' level.
> 
> Output via analog stereo, btw


I have noticed that it does seem louder. I mostly wrote it off as tv stations not being loud enough. Not that Pandora was too loud. I often listen to Pandora while doing other things ing the house. So having a volume boost is a bonus for me. I am able to turn it down enough to listen to Pandora comfortably while the family is sleeping.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Can't say as I've noticed that, although our TiVo is connected to our HT via optical (TOSlink) but that shouldn't make any difference. I get so used to having to adjust the sound for so many things though. The downloads from things like the Apple Byte, Tekzilla, The Daily App Show, CNET, etc. all seem to have wildly different volume levels (mostly too loud).


----------

